
OpenSSH Version 8.0 Released - fiberbrb
https://www.i-programmer.info/news/149-security/12740-openssh-version-80-released.html
======
ggm
why is it far easier to use scp than sftp? I don't mean the facetious
question: If the sftp protocol is more robust and there is a URL form, it
should be as scriptable or else there is a UX issue which needs some
attention.

I'm an inveterate scp user, I hate -P <port> because -p permissions yet ssh -p
<port>.

I use ssh -p in rsync -e "ssh command" form. I want somebody to code QUIC as a
transport for rsync!

~~~
h1d
What's the point of using scp/sftp over rsync?

~~~
ggm
Rsync --server is how you run rsync as a forked exec on a remote node to do
file tree copy/update. It basically uses SSH for auth and in flight
protection. SSH can be slow because of crypto and compression effects which
are hard to switch off and if you don't need privacy mbuffer (for instance) or
netcat can be far quicker. The likelihood is that quic would be very fast.

Sftp and scp are great when you know the src is not on the dst. If parts of a
src/ tree may be on the dst/ path rsync can be block efficient. It's a slower
traversal but less data is in flight.

